# Diorama for a future layout....HO scale



## Flynn_lives

SO...some of you may have seen these pictures on Reddit...but I'll tell the story.


My nephew is turning 3 and loves trains....well who doesn't? Anyways I am a model ship builder by hobby, so trains and dioramas were a totally different animal. I decided I'd build him a diorama so he could have a display in his room, as well as buy track so later on, or with his dad's supervision could run the train in a basic 4x8 layout. 

Anyways, during the building....I caught the bug....specifically one in HO scale.


This diorama is a stepping stone/proof of concept to his layout, and eventually mine(10x5 with an added L shaped 4x3 yard). 

I studied all I could(except for the accuracy of the trains), since I have seen a ton of layouts that just don't have that "scale" feel. I used carved styrene for the vertical rock face. Woodland scenic provided ONLY the grass and trees. All of the cars were heavily weathered with pastels and oil washes. So far I've acquired a couple of more loco's so I can wire his to be DCC.

anyways, here it is


----------



## eljefe

Impressive job! The don't mess with Texas sign is a nice touch (Californians don't use that expression since it is already a complete mess).

What kinds of ship models do you do?


----------



## Flynn_lives

Thanks I appreciate it.



I mostly do WW2 era ships in 1/350th scale or 1/700 scale. I just finished HMS Nelson. Most of the kits need a little extra help in detail so I tend to add fine detailing like photoetched radars, railing, ladders...etc. Currently on display is the 350th scale USS Nimitz Aircraft...it's about 4.5 feet long...but needs to be completely overhauled.


Here is a picture of the main superstructure of the Battleship Texas I am scratch-building(7th year now!). She'll be ready to go on display at the actual Battleship once our park system renovates her in 2015.


----------



## eljefe

Cool stuff. I'm in a club that builds and battles 1/144-scale warships.

One of the other members is building a museum quality model of the USS Iowa to display at the ship.

I prefer the older WWI era ships, like Texas, myself. My fleet includes American, British, and German ships from that period.


----------



## DonR

Flynn


That's some mighty nice scenic work there. I especially like the
fallen trees, broken limbs, and casual stack of logs...that's what
you see in real wooded areas...:smilie_daumenpos:

My trees haven't had a chance to fall...still seedlings
in a box. hwell:

Don


----------



## mnp13

Well, if any of you decide to make a model of the USS Niblack, let me know. I have a lot of photos of it that my grandfather took when he served on her in WWII.


----------



## Big Ed

Nice job on the diorama, you need some wildlife peeking out of the bushes. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------

